# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  N.Rachovii eggs hatched!!

## sgixus

I just received my N.Rachovii eggs i ordered from thailand.
Can't wait to let it soak in water.After 1 hr i found around 13 fries!!!!!
Attachment 38961


I was feeling so excited and happy!
This is my first attemp trying to raise and keep killifish.

----------


## KilliNewbie

Ya know how to dry the peat to wet them again ? Prepared any food for fries ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

I did find some info on youtube but havent had a chance to try yet  :Very Happy: 

Tomorrow i will try..But preparing food part i still not sure.The order came with a FOC capsule of 5000 fairy shrimp eggs..but when should i feed the fries after they hatched？

----------


## KilliNewbie

U shld feed the fries right away when they hatch. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

I still waiting for the shrimp to hatch,de-capsule brime shrimp egg is it okie?

----------


## KilliNewbie

Yep 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rutilans

I'm waiting for my patrizii eggs.they are due feb 1.
Check if they are eyed up .and check their. Estimated hatching date.

----------


## Rutilans

Wah so much u buy how many eggs

----------


## RonWill

SGixus, you can hatch those fairy shrimps immediately. The fry will be very hungry in a few days' time.

Just a correction... guys, the plural for "fry" is still "fry". "Fries" is what you find at McDonald's or when you order "fish fries".

Rutilans, your SMS lingo is showing (yes, I understand it's easy to overlook).

SGixus, after wetting the peat for 3 days, you can dry and pack the peat for a 2nd re-wet. Check for more eyed-up eggs and dunk in a week's time.

----------


## sgixus

i already dried up the peat  :Crying:  didn't know can wait till 3 days.

the fry don't seem to be eating the fairy shrimp..now those fairy shrimp i added into the tank is swimming happily with the fry.

I tried also de-capsule brine shrimp eggs...and fry food.

Why are they not eating？the fry just lay still at the bottom of the tank.

----------


## sgixus

I ordered 50 eggs from thailand.but never count when it arrive.don't know whether got 50 eggs anot.

----------


## KilliNewbie

Bellysliders ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

bellysliders?

----------


## KilliNewbie

They are fries which hatch too late

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

Oh ...the date stated on the pack,egg collected on dec 2013

----------


## sgixus

Any idea where I can find adult N.rachovii?

----------


## KilliNewbie

Collected on Dec 2013... Rachovii eggs take about 2 months to incubate 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

Thai seller anyhow give a collection date i guess  :Confused: 

btw bro..my fry isn't feeding on the baby brine shrimp,i don't why they don't seem to be interested in it.

Any other way to feed the fry?

----------


## KilliNewbie

U could try flake food or liquid fry food. Also egg yolk but it dirties the water easily

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rutilans

C328 have adults but no females

----------


## sgixus

I just bought liquid food.ya now water get dirties just 1 night..is it ok to change 20-30% everyday?

----------


## sgixus

bro C328 still have now?any idea how much it cost?If have tomorrow i go buy or later!!Sat usually whats their opening hour?I looking for male only coz i not into breeding

----------


## sgixus

btw how to pronounce the name? Ra-cho-vii? :Razz:

----------


## KilliNewbie

Rah-cho-v

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

got it!Thanks bro

----------


## KilliNewbie

Vee*

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

I think go down at ard 8pm.hopefully c328 still open and have it

----------


## KilliNewbie

Went alr ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

nope.. last min activated to buy new year stuff  :Sad:

----------


## sgixus

have to go tomorrow  :Sad:

----------


## KilliNewbie

Aww. If you're ok. Go down to FishyBusiness

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

Fishybusiness? they have killifish?

----------


## KilliNewbie

Erm not sure... U can contact them 9eight2five9two2zero

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

okie thanks bro!sim place nearer than clementi!btw sunday C328 open?

----------


## KilliNewbie

Not sure nvr been there
:-!

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

I can't resist looking at the egg bag..dump it into the water again :Grin: 

found 5 fry within 5 mins!!!

----------


## KilliNewbie

Luckyy

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sgixus

total 23 fry hatched now..don't know how many of them can survive to adult...hopefully half can make it

----------


## Rutilans

Bro c328 Sunday not open hor ok

----------


## sgixus

then tmr i try call fishy business.Thanks bro

----------


## stormhawk

Please watch the SMS lingo.  :Wink: 

On the other hand, with regards to the rachovii fry, you can feed them with microworms as an early food, and then switch to BBS and Moina/Daphnia when they are at the appropriate size. Once they start on worm foods their growth rate will increase dramatically.

Pronounciation of the species name is usually ra-cho-vee-i, due to the extra i at the end. There are 2 very similar species, but you can tell them apart by the coloration on the body as well as the tail fin. They are Nothobranchius pienaari (usually referred to as the black form of rachovii) and Nothobranchius krysanovi, which has a distinctive pattern in the tail, but otherwise looks the same as any other rachovii. You can find images for both species via Google.

Belly sliders occur in some species of killifish, due to a variety of reasons, but one of them is that the fry was unable to inflate the swim bladder right after birth. Most fry after they hatch out from the egg, will make a quick wriggle for the water surface, upon which they take in a small amount of atmospheric air to fill their swim bladder. Weakened fry may not be able to do this. You can alleviate this problem with the use of aged aquarium water, slightly cooled in the fridge and with a quarter of an oxygen tablet. Fill the hatching tray just enough to cover the peat. You should keep the water level shallow, maybe a cm or so above the peat, to give the fry a shorter distance to travel to the water's surface. Strong and healthy fry will be free swimming within hours of the hatching.

----------


## sgixus

Great info bro!thanks!where can I find micro worm?thinking of getting only just enough to feed ea time.or else my family sure making a lot of noise because MW looks gross lol

----------


## stormhawk

Check the marketplace section or ask people from Betta Club Singapore. Microworm is super easy to culture here. Problem is, that they explode in number easily in our climate. You don't need a lot to feed the fry actually, because a single swipe with your finger will have enough to feed more than 50 fry. You should only use this microworm for the first 3 days or so, and make sure to create sub-cultures on a regular basis. The culture will smell like beer after awhile, due to the activity of the worms and the yeast upon which they feed.

----------


## Rutilans

I have u want ?whatsapp me at 97656616

----------


## sgixus

k bro i whatsapp you tmr!!but able to get just a very small portion?

----------


## Rutilans

Yay my patrizii eggs are eyed up.im hatching them now.
small portion as in how many spoons? $2.50 is 1/4 tau Huey container $4 is half tau huey

----------


## Rutilans

Or u just want very little.we can discuss on whatsapp

----------


## KilliNewbie

Can I have the eggs too ? Half a tau huey tub 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rutilans

Hi everybody this is for clarification.
I was talking about microworms not killi eggs for sale. Who would sell half a tub of eggs for $4?
If you want killi fry newly hatched you can contact me via pm. I might be selling or trading a few fry.
Please put down your name when you whatsapp me. I'm selling microworms and fry of killies but no eggs at the moment.

----------


## RonWill

> Can I have the eggs too ? Half a tau huey tub


 Can I also have a tub of eggs as well??!! Black caviar will do too!! HAHAHA!! But seriously, thanks... I've not laughed so hard in a long time!!

Just so you know, Rutilans' offer is for microworms leh!!

----------


## KilliNewbie

Ik lol

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rutilans

Mod Ron do you know where to get peat for killies?now I only have a little left.

----------


## KilliNewbie

Most lfs sells them in small packs. If not, you can go those gardening shops. The peat they sell are safe to use. If not, boil first

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rutilans

Ok thks bro.which lfs?

----------


## RonWill

> Mod Ron do you know where to get peat for killies?now I only have a little left.


 Not aware if peat was ever sold in a LFS but I should have more than you need. PM me to arrange for self collection

----------


## Rutilans

Mmm I can't seem to pm u

----------


## AQMS

Hey, i know this is an old thread, how many fry survive until adulthood out of the 50 eggs?

----------

